# Since Brek**** do UK companies have the right to access personal data of EU residents?



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

Looking for some legal expertise here, somewhat related to the ongoing issues with London ULEZ, LEZ and other charges being subcontracted to a private UK firm called EPC plc (and for readers who followed that thread, I will report back once there is an outcome... and btw thanks to your comments, I have joined the FB group, through a family member who uses FB - I don't - of several hundred now, who are in a similar position)...

Is it legitimate for a UK-based company to access personal data, including name, address, vehicle make and registration, of residents of the EU?


----------



## seamusodwyer68 (21 d ago)

i know that France has now been linked with TFL and they are sending dept collectors to France now, its a pcn so they can only ever take your car , make no contact with dept company, tell tfl your address is vulnerable if you can ie you have oap person so they cant attend or send anyone. the dept is useless it will dissapear in 6 years, they will never try to take you to court they are not any real Authority and the dept is a council invoice to be fair its almost as useless as a private company invoice, they cant ever go in your house you have not broken any laws. By the way if anyone is arrested for breach of the piece when they try to take a car the whole thing is cancelled and you get paid compo and even police are in trouble. dont be tricked, be real noisey


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

You are right, thanks. Unfortunately I was tricked. At least I didn’t fully pay (don’t have that kind of dosh lying around), and now see plenty of folk with fines in the thousands of pounds.
Seems the answer to the initial question is NO.
So, something positive from the UK leaving EU after all!
Noise will be made.


----------

